# HLCD on MS-8 onboard amplifier?



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

So I've been running Minis with Ultra drivers and XS65 mids off of a ID Q450.4, but I've been feeling the itch to bridge the amp on the mids to give them 200 watts each instead of the 75 they are getting now. I'm wondering if this might be a bad idea because of poorer amp specs or something. I know Eric has said 15 watts is more than enough for most people so I think the 18 watts rms should be plenty for me. Will the sound quality be degraded by using the ms-8 power on the horns?

75x4 for the mids and horns
or..
200x2 for the mids and horns off the ms-8 power


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Wont cost you anything to try right? Personally if the horns will do what you want on 18, your midbass would definitely be improved.

Josh


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I think it would actually only be like 10 watts because it's 18 watts rms @ 4 ohms


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd say try it, Your midbass will improve for sure, and you may not miss the other watts. Worst that can happen is you swapped around your connections and spent a few mins learning something. I'm curious myself. Got a pair of the full bodys sitting here waiting to go in.

Josh


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't see the specs for THD or channel separation anywhere in the manual for the ms-8. I'm guessing the ms-8 specs will be a little worse than the 4ch amp that i'm currently using. I'm pretty sure I won't miss the extra watts but I'm not sure if there will be noticeable degradation in sound quality. You're right though it's probably worth a try.


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Did you give this a try?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Actually i am hoping more people might chime in to give me a reason for not trying. Doing anything to the car is a chore for me thesedays and i want to know im doing something worthwhile. 

Im just skeptical about class d amps on horns in general, although i understand that the new ones from jl and others are supposed to sound just as good as good. 

Also i question whether having 200 vs 75 watts on each mid is worth the effort since they are on the more efficient side.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

cant speak for the horns on 10 watts, that seems like too little in my mind. Even though they prolly only get 3-5 watts on most music all the time anyway. I have 30 watts going to mine and the gains are all the way down. never get close to tapping the potential of that 30 watts.

as for the mids, I can tell you it will help. I had them on 60 watts/ch for about 6 months and then upped it to 140 watts/ch. much more midbass punch when you have a very efficient driver and enough power to deliver those peaks with clean power.

I would try it.


another possible idea, run the horns passive with a simple 6db/oct cap and run the amplifier in mixed mono mode. give the mids 200 watts and the horns 37 watts. you will need an L-pad for the horns as well, but can be done.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

you could buy one of Brian Smith's Q700.2's that he had modded by Matt. run that to the mids then run the horns off 2 channels of the Q450.4


----------

